# 6 foot draft icw bay side fl keys



## florida born (Aug 8, 2020)

I bought this p 34
With 6ft draft
My last sloop w as s 5’
Bought this in somewhat desperation 
Good price
I’ll be sailing over to Cuba
Visit my family
Cpt
Jeffrey
Sv Freeport jeffreys


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

good luck

I draft 6'4" and wasn't willing to go down the gulf side


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

If you can't go down the ICW, there are at least plenty of inlets to get out of the weather. I did 6' from Ft Meyers to Marco, but throwing a 5' prop on a 73' shrimper there was little that could even slow her down much.
Of course, in that area, the depths change rather often, from tropical storms or hurricanes, and even a particularly strong thunderstorms.


----------

